# Song with First Name or Last Name in the title



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello, i start with this Song.

Neil Diamond Cracklin *Rosie *


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2019)

Layla


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2019)

Dalia said:


>


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >


That right it is better that version


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)

Alberts Shuffle


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 14, 2019)

*Peggy Sue*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dekster (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dekster (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dekster (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 14, 2019)

Amie


----------



## Desperado (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Capri (Jun 14, 2019)

Valerie


Mary, Mary


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Jun 14, 2019)

Along comes mary


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## amethyst (Jun 14, 2019)

Sandy


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 14, 2019)

"Tell It To Jesus"-my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys during his solo days in the gospel music field

God bless you and those who have loved him longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 14, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*I'm Coming Home Cindy - Trini Lopez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Linus and Lucy - Vince Guaraldi*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Do The Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Dusty - The Rag Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Gloria - The Shadows of Knight*


----------



## konradv (Jun 15, 2019)

Leo Kottke- Tilt Billings & the Student Prince


----------



## Desperado (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jun 15, 2019)

The Who- Sally Simpson


----------



## konradv (Jun 15, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane- Martha


----------



## Desperado (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jun 15, 2019)

Murray Head- Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Charlotte Anne - Julian Cope*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Cinderella Undercover - Oingo Boingo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz*


----------



## konradv (Jun 16, 2019)

Simon & Garfunkel- Kathy's Song


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Cow Patti - Jim Stafford*


----------



## konradv (Jun 16, 2019)

Tony Joe White- Polk Salad Annie


----------



## Dalia (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Love Theme from "Romeo and Juliet" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers and The First Edition*


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 16, 2019)

Walk Away Renée
The Left Banke


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jun 16, 2019)

Aimee by Ozzy


----------



## konradv (Jun 16, 2019)

Carole King- Smackwater Jack


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Jack Names The Planets - Ash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Jack & Diane - John "Cougar" Mellencamp*


----------



## Tehon (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Master Jack - Four Jacks and a Jill*


----------



## Tehon (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Captain Jack - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Ms. Jackson - OutKast*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Don't Let The Joneses Get You Down - The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Me And Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2019)

*Mr. Jones - Counting Crows*


----------



## Tehon (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2019)

Dolly Parton- Jolene


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2019)

Richie Havens- Sandy


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2019)

Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard- Pancho & Lefty


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> Valerie
> 
> 
> Mary, Mary


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Jun 22, 2019)

Dont know if 'Mr Fantasy' is someones first, or last name , but I love Winwood's glassy eyes in this one anyway. Wrote the music for that when he was 19


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Anna - Will Butler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Anna Sun - Walk The Moon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Annie Get Your Gun - Squeeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Annie's Gone - Redd Kross*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Delia's Gone - Johnny Cash*


----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## S.J. (Jun 23, 2019)

The Monkee that had all the talent.


----------



## Capri (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Ana Ng - They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Adam's Song - Blink-182*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Alec Eiffel - Pixies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2019)

*Alex Chilton - The Replacements*


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm not going to post the original because I don't like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)

Again leaving out the original.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm not doing songs with names like Jesus, but I'll do Godzilla.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1953 Hi Lili


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1961 Maria


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

GEE OFFICER KRUPKE


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1848 Stephen Foster's *OH SUSANNA!*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

From the 1919 Musical _*IRENE* _we have two songs *IRENE* and *ALICE BLUE GOWN*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

From the Great World War 1918 K-K-K-Katy sung by Billy Murray


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1908 *HARRIGAN*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1925 *IF YOU KNEW SUSIE*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1908 *HAS ANYBODY HERE SEEN KELLY? *


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2019)

1966 *GEORGY GIRL*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

*Are You Jimmy Ray - Jimmy Ray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

*Arthur's Theme - Christopher Cross*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

*Athena - The Who*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

*Audrey's Dance - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

*Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2019)

1928 hit sung by Gene Austin (considered one of the very first real crooner idols). This was one of his biggest hits. *RAMONA*  Note the V E at the top of the scroll? That stood for Victor Electric. Electric (Orthophonic) recordings had been only out a couple of years


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2019)

My Juanita -- sung here by Jim Reeves


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2019)

1911 *COME JOSEPHINE in MY FLYING MACHINE* (Ada Jones & Billy Murray)   Edison 4 minute celluloid cylinder recording.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2019)

1864  George Johnson wrote a poem regarding his wife who had recently died. The couple had only been married about 1 year. Her name was Maggie.
This is their song. *WHEN YOU AND I WERE YOUNG, MAGGIE*.  
When You and I Were Young, Maggie

I wandered today to the hills, Maggie
To watch the scene below
The creek and the creaking old mill, Maggie
Where we used to long long ago
The green growth is gone from the hills Maggie
Where first the daisies spring
The creaking old mill is still, Maggie
Since you and I were young
Oh they say that I'm feeble with age, Maggie
My steps are much slower than then
My face is a well written page, Maggie
And time all along was the pen
Oh they say we have outlived our time, Maggie
As dated as songs that we've sung
But to me, you're as fair as you were, Maggie
When you and I were young
Oh they say we have outlived our time, Maggie
As dated as songs that we've sung
But to me, you're as fair as you were, Maggie
When you and I were young
When you and I were young


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Along Came Jones - Ray Stevens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Disco Lucy (I Love Lucy Theme) - Wilton Place Street Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Angry Johnny - Poe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Be Good Johnny - Men At Work*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 28, 2019)

*Frankie and Johnny - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)

This one isn't really a song.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)

There seems to be a disproportionate number of J songs with names in my playlist.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2019)

Randy & the Rainbows- Denise


Blondie- Denis


----------



## the other mike (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2019)

*Laura - Scissor Sisters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2019)

*Laura - Bat For Lashes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2019)

*Think Of Laura - Christopher Cross*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2019)

*Laura Palmer's Theme - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 27, 2019)

*Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 2, 2019)

^^^ Your entry reminds me of the Keith Whitley song named "Tell Lorrie I Love Her" which of course is his widow.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

In French


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

Also in French...
*
Johnny Flyer - Doriand*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Johnny Too Bad - UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Johnny Have You Seen Her - The Rembrandts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Johnny, Are You Queer? - Josie Cotton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Johnny Belinda - Voice Farm*


----------



## konradv (Aug 11, 2019)

Cowboy Junkies- Sweet Jane


----------



## konradv (Aug 15, 2019)

The Velvet Underground- Stephanie Says


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Chelsea - Stefy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Somebody's Chelsea - Reba McEntire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*It's Me, Cathy (Follow My Heart) - Hubert KaH*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Cath - The Bluebells*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Cath... - Death Cab For Cutie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Cassy O' - George Ezra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Captain Nemo - Sarah Brightman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2019)

*Captain Lou - NRBQ featuring Captain Lou Albano*


----------



## konradv (Aug 15, 2019)

Joni Mitchell- Chelsea Morning


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Jenny From The Block - Jennifer Lopez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Jenny - The Harters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Jenny Take A Ride! - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels*


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2019)

Donald Trump Sucks


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*Jennifer Juniper - Donovan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*James Brown - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 16, 2019)

*James Brown Is Dead - L.A. Style*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 17, 2019)

*Nathan Jones - Bananarama*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 17, 2019)

*Robert DeNiro's Waiting - Bananarama*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 17, 2019)

*Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*From Hank To Hendrix - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 18, 2019)

*Hank Williams Said It Best - Mick Harvey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken - Camera Obscura*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*Alfie - Lily Allen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*Alfie - Dionne Warwick*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*Grace Kelly - MIKA*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*Kelly, Watch The Stars! - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2019)

*What's The Frequency, Kenneth? - R.E.M.*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)

Dalia said:


>


Always loved that song! It's Billy Paul tho not Marvin Gaye just FYI


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 25, 2019)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Eloise - Barry Ryan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Elenore - The Turtles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Eleanor - Low Millions*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Evangeline - Cocteau Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Einstein On The Beach - Counting Crows*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Einstein On The Beach - Counting Crows*


Have you actually heard all these songs are you just going to the songs with names in the title websites and looking them up ? Doesn't that take some of the creativity out of it ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Einstein On The Beach - Counting Crows*
> ...



Yes, I have heard all these songs. 99% of them are in my personal Windows Media Player.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...


 Okay... just making sure you weren't cluttering up the threads with a bunch of songs no one's ever going to listen without a good reason. I kinda take pride in the quality of music I listen to and share publicly.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Ebeneezer Goode - The Shamen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Eddie Vedder - Local H*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2019)

*Mrs. Potters Lullaby - Counting Crows*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

At first I thought you all meant something like "Black Sabbath" by Black Sabbath from the studio long play entitled, "Black Sabbath".     OR "Bad Company" by Bad Company from the studio long play entitled, um, well, "Bad Company".


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> At first I thought you all meant something like "Black Sabbath" by Black Sabbath from the studio long play entitled, "Black Sabbath".     OR "Bad Company" by Bad Company from the studio long play entitled, um, well, "Bad Company".


You could try reading the op.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


>



Fascinating!    I have never seen that "short promotional film" for that song!     I always thought he was saying, "Alliyah"!    PLUS I also assumed he was some grungy looking long haired guy!    But I was wrong!    The shirtless guitar solo in contrast was hilarious.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope Donny Iris was kind of nerdy.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


I was trying to post Katy Lied and I screwed it up. LoL


----------



## Crixus (Sep 25, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


>




Grateful dead ! Awesom. Don't know if these made it in yet,


----------



## konradv (Sep 26, 2019)

James Taylor- Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2019)

*The Heinrich Maneuver - Interpol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2019)

*Michael (Jump In) - No More Kings*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2019)

*Iesha - Another Bad Creation*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought you all meant something like "Black Sabbath" by Black Sabbath from the studio long play entitled, "Black Sabbath".     OR "Bad Company" by Bad Company from the studio long play entitled, um, well, "Bad Company".
> ...



Hence why I concentrated, reviewed, and adjusted my thought after a good night's rest...AAAAND why I said I thought you all meant something else but within that same statement explained myself with what I thought initially.    As you can see why there might have been confusion according to my examples.     Neat, huh?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Vote Elvis - Popinjays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Velvet Elvis - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Elvis On Velvet - Stray Cats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Elvis Is Everywhere - Mojo Nixon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Don Henley Must Die - Mojo Nixon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 16, 2019)

*Debbie Gibson Is Pregnant With My Two-Headed Love Child - Mojo Nixon*


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 16, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Debbie Gibson Is Pregnant With My Two-Headed Love Child - Mojo Nixon*


Hilarious!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 16, 2019)

I have one, can't post the video because my linkage system isn't working.  "Bad Bad Leroy Brown" by Jim Croce.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Barney... And Me - The Boo Radleys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Lucas With The Lid Off - Lucas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Twiggy Twiggy (Twiggy vs. James Bond) - Pizzicato Five*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Jimmy's Fantasy - Redd Kross*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Alice In Vain - Sleeper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Allison Road - Gin Blossoms*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2019)

*Delia's Gone - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2019)

*Molly (16 Candles) - Sponge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2019)

*Molly's Chambers - Kings Of Leon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2019)

*Devil With A Blue Dress On/Good Golly Miss Molly - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Fat Randy - Voodoo Glow Skulls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*A Message To You Rudy - The Specials*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Skipper Dan - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Prescilla - Bat For Lashes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Ginger - Lilys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Judy Staring At The Sun - Catherine Wheel featuring Tonya Donelly*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Judy In Disguise (With Glasses) - John Fred and the Playboys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 22, 2019)

*Suite: Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Still And Nash*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Mandy - Barry Manilow

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUy4CrlEtvA

I'm Mandy Fly Me - 10CC

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv8N6zSzL7k


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Kyrie. Now I gotta find the song.
I like it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Jimmy Jimmy - Ric Ocasek

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RczATjSmdNs

Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOYZaiDZ7BM


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Mmm, Pat Travers. Me likey!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Billy's Got a Gun - Def Leppard

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfKmzUBZBD8

I Feel Like a Bullet (In the Gun of Robert Ford) - Elton John

www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5aUJe-EiQs


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Rosanna-Toto


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Uncle Remus - Frank Zappa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHIhsq9qHPk

St. Alfonzo's Pancake Breakfast - Frank Zappa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXdckI9ZtMs

Joe's Garage - Frank Zappa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlIe5mBqIB4


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

My Sharona- The Knack


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Uncle Remus - Frank Zappa
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHIhsq9qHPk
> 
> ...


I'd like to punch Frank Zappa right in his mouth for referencing Uncle Remus. Too bad he died of AIDS before I could. (punch him right in the mouth)

Ugly ..yeah. I do recognize he was a musical genius. All a waste, IMO.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

My least favorite Boston song:
(This is no "More than a feeling")
It's still OK.

The girl in the video was likely not even born when this song came out.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

The obvious Steve Perry song:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Remus - Frank Zappa
> ...



To tell the truth I never really had much awareness of Uncle Remus, but it was written by George Duke who is black.









						Frank Zappa, Uncle Remus And My Black History Month Lesson - Pt.2 — Michele Thomas
					

So this post is a loooonnng time coming, considering I wrote part one about three years ago. Ha!  But I guess the timing is just right.  Here I was writing about an iconic rock star and his social protest song of the past, but it turns out we're having a renaissance of the protest song as w




					www.michelethomasmusic.com
				




An annoymous comment:

I’ve enjoyed the Zappa song (he may not have written it but he sure delivers it like no one else could) since I was a teen in the 70’s. Never gave to much thought to the lyrics until I dusted it off in recent years though. It seems to pay homage to the civil rights movement of the 60’s, though there is nothing definitive from the composer. In any event, I applaud it as a (not so overt) attempt to maintain the discourse and keep things moving in a good direct. And it’s a fun song to sing!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 17, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


I grew up on pre-Zappa Uncle Remus.

Zippity Doo Da, dammit!

Everything is satisfactual!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Too bad he died of AIDS before I could. (punch him right in the mouth)



Zappa died of prostate cancer, not AIDS.









						Frank Zappa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## konradv (May 17, 2020)

The Great Society ft. Grace Slick- Sally Go Round the Roses


----------



## konradv (Apr 21, 2021)

War- Cisco Kid


----------

